# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool Box v1.2 Released [15-10-15] - Again WORLD'S FIRST

## mohamed73

*We are happy to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v1.2 Innovative and Intelligent    
Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v1.2  Whats New:
- All Samsung SPD Phone Certificate Read / Write
- All Samsung SPD Phone WIFI Mac Repair / Write
- All Samsung SPD Phone Bluetooth ID Repair / Write
- MonkeyTest and TimeService Virus Removal without Data Loss
- All Samsung Factory Test Mode Repair    
Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.2  Whats New:
- Reliance Lava C180 - One Click Unlock / Flash - World's First
- MTS Duet (ZTE N855D Android) - One Click Safe Unlock - World's First
- Reliance Haier C380 (May 04 2014.17:34:19)  - One Click Safe Unlock - World's First
- Some Internal Improvements    
It Has Begun... 
Keep Watching Us...    
How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect Box and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_AIO_1.2.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!   We thank our following users for their active support:
- satyanyadav
- $ktelecom
- rachittelecom   
Br,* *
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

